# Feasibility: DIY electric bus



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

I have some knowledge about 4wd heavy vehicles, having owned them, also about school busses. If you have a primary concern about rolling your vehicle over, a school bus is the vehicle to be in. The price to pay is weight (if you are talking about a conventional Freightliner, even a short one). How much room do you need? Do you need more room than a middle size aluminum van (various headroom options). The 4 cylinder Mercedes diesel will give surprising fuel economy, they are a 6 with 2 cylinders removed, reliable and strong. Then if you want to you could put a sensible 4 wheel drive front axle in front, such as from a 3500 Dodge Ram. A 4 wheel drive for your conventional bus can be found, for example, by looking at an electric utility truck of the type that set poles in the ground. I have no idea how much energy is required just to move your massive front wheel assist, your tanks with and full of water, the heavy structured bus itself, a mass of batteries, the least aerodynamic front end I know(excluding the late c2 and Bluebird which are some better), but I doubt if you would be turnpike ready even if you were to install the Siemens watercooled electric bus engine, made for purpose. The only thing worse than raining on someone`s parade is if they fill their backyard full of components that will not ever locomote, like the guy in the Swedish film, My Life As A Dog, who spent years building an airplane in his barn loft using well casements for wing struts. Good Luck.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

joshoisasleep said:


> So I had this idea, and after googling and searching this site, an electric bus doesn't seem to have been done as a DIY project. Before spending hours researching, I just thought I'd have a quick ask here on what others with the knowledge think.
> 
> Here's where I'm coming from...
> 
> ...


Check out the pics I just posted on the motor thread regarding Sepex motors. One or two of those would push that bus up a mountain no probs...


----------



## joshoisasleep (Jun 24, 2009)

Morf said:


> I have some knowledge about 4wd heavy vehicles, having owned them, also about school busses. If you have a primary concern about rolling your vehicle over, a school bus is the vehicle to be in. The price to pay is weight (if you are talking about a conventional Freightliner, even a short one). How much room do you need? Do you need more room than a middle size aluminum van (various headroom options). The 4 cylinder Mercedes diesel will give surprising fuel economy, they are a 6 with 2 cylinders removed, reliable and strong. Then if you want to you could put a sensible 4 wheel drive front axle in front, such as from a 3500 Dodge Ram. A 4 wheel drive for your conventional bus can be found, for example, by looking at an electric utility truck of the type that set poles in the ground. I have no idea how much energy is required just to move your massive front wheel assist, your tanks with and full of water, the heavy structured bus itself, a mass of batteries, the least aerodynamic front end I know(excluding the late c2 and Bluebird which are some better), but I doubt if you would be turnpike ready even if you were to install the Siemens watercooled electric bus engine, made for purpose. The only thing worse than raining on someone`s parade is if they fill their backyard full of components that will not ever locomote, like the guy in the Swedish film, My Life As A Dog, who spent years building an airplane in his barn loft using well casements for wing struts. Good Luck.


The size of bus to be used is not a variable, nor is the engine size really since I don't plan on swapping engines. The primary goal is not to gain 4x4 capability, or necessarily even attain highway speeds on an electric motor. The primary goal would be to gain a secondary low-speed ability to move the bus on electric-only power. The idea is to gain the ability to explore remote areas for extended periods of time without using up the bus's primary diesel fuel supply.

I was thinking perhaps I could cannibalize one of the old electric city buses they use in Vancouver if I could find one for sale, as I live near there.


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

Joshoisasleep,
I went back to re-read to see if you did mention puting a big old electric motor on the front differential. You were talking about a version of 4 wheel drive on what you described as a pusher. I gave you the rational size front axle for the weight and tire size on the rest of the vehicle, and suspension up front. It is hard to stay on topic if you now say you are not interested in a 4 wheel drive setup, after you described one that you wished to create. I looked up the motors the other fellow mentioned that you should use, to push you up a mountain, no problem. A couple of em he said. Well they work well for motorcycles, so why not? Charging batteries for a 62 mile hop down the road? Charged by the Vancouver sunshine? When did you get some? Or going south to the four corners where a park in the sun to recharge your bats. will cause your paneling to curl up. I am no model, but here`s what I have for off trail. 1999 Dodge Diesel, 5 speed gear, extra cab (6400#), with a Big Foot camper in the box, with propane ref., stove, and gen., camper weighs (2800)#, a couple people, fill the fuel and water tank, many cans of sardines, and there`s 10,000#. My mileage meter will show right now, 18.6 miles per gallon on the last 3 tanks of fuel. We are 23 feet long. Even that is too long on the logging trails or off road canyon paths. And we are too tall, our worst problem. Find reality and give it a handshake. Maintain a golf cart for a while and see if floodies are a free ride in maintenance. My diesel is not being driven this year in protest against our oil dependency. Reality has a place. 60`s hippy busses are quaint relics.


----------



## joshoisasleep (Jun 24, 2009)

Morf said:


> I went back to re-read to see if you did mention puting a big old electric motor on the front differential. You were talking about a version of 4 wheel drive on what you described as a pusher.


No, I was talking about giving it the option of either engine-powered real-wheel drive, OR electric front wheel drive. I cannot recall having talked about adding a transfer case and front driveshaft, or designing a full four-wheel hybrid setup as would be required for a 4x4 setup.




Morf said:


> I gave you the rational size front axle for the weight and tire size on the rest of the vehicle, and suspension up front.


Yeah but you also mentioned using a smaller vehicle, which was confusing. Was the axle you mentioned intended for a 40 foot bus or a smaller van as you suggested using?



Morf said:


> Charging batteries for a 62 mile hop down the road? Charged by the Vancouver sunshine? When did you get some?


We actually do get plenty of sunshine, but actually the bus would be for traveling in, likely to warmer climates. Additionally, solar is only one means of charging batteries... are all cars on here solar cars???



Morf said:


> Or going south to the four corners where a park in the sun to recharge your bats. will cause your paneling to curl up.


??? Nobody uses school buses where it's sunny enough to charge a solar panel is what you're trying to say?



Morf said:


> I am no model, but here`s what I have for off trail. 1999 Dodge Diesel, 5 speed gear, extra cab (6400#), with a Big Foot camper in the box, with propane ref., stove, and gen., camper weighs (2800)#, a couple people, fill the fuel and water tank, many cans of sardines, and there`s 10,000#. My mileage meter will show right now, 18.6 miles per gallon on the last 3 tanks of fuel. We are 23 feet long. Even that is too long on the logging trails or off road canyon paths. And we are too tall, our worst problem.


Neat. I just drove to Argentina and back in a 1980's diesel Toyota Landcruiser with a 3.4L engine and it gets about 25mpg on average. It can go anywhere and I lived in it for almost 2 years. Now I'm on to a different project.



Morf said:


> Find reality and give it a handshake. Maintain a golf cart for a while and see if floodies are a free ride in maintenance. My diesel is not being driven this year in protest against our oil dependency. Reality has a place. 60`s hippy busses are quaint relics.


Wow man what's your problem? You evidently know nothing about school buses or schoolie conversions. 60's relic? You can get a 1994 or newer fleet maintained great condition 40 foot diesel pusher for about $1500. That is not what I'd call a 60's relic, it's very common these days to use this platform for an RV conversion. I'm looking into off-grid living here and you give me a lecture about how you stopped driving a diesel truck that is probably more efficient than your car as a protest to "oil dependancy"? You sound kinda out of it man. "Find reality and give it a handshake" sounds exactly like the sort of thing other people say about electric vehicles at all.

I'm open to constructive criticism but you seem to just have some kind of deep seated and unrelated issue with the idea of using a school bus as a platform, or my project at all.


----------



## joshoisasleep (Jun 24, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Check out the pics I just posted on the motor thread regarding Sepex motors. One or two of those would push that bus up a mountain no probs...


Those look pretty sweet! What are they normally used in? It seems there is some difficulty in figuring out a controller solution for these motors?


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

Joshoisasleep wrote``My bus would be a pusher(ex Vancouver city bus). Slap a big electric motor on the front differential. Attach massive bank of 12 volt batteries to generator attached to transmission, ...be essentially a plug in electric bus. Is this more complicated than I was thinking? Two large bus for very expensive vehicle to drive to practically free. Get the batteries and a charger and you would be most of the way there``


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

joshoisasleep said:


> Those look pretty sweet! What are they normally used in? It seems there is some difficulty in figuring out a controller solution for these motors?


Used for precise feeding of steel coils into a blanking press. I'm thinking I should be maybe looking at the feeder drive....one that matches the motor... They could probably be adapted to a vehicle application I would think. Just thinking out loud here....lol

BTW, I think it is a kewl idea. Nice to see something out of the box. I don't see any roadblocks technically. It's all just "bigger".... Go for it...


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know but I think wanting to drive a few hundred kilometres on electric only with floodies might be technically difficult at least. Even if you get the electricity for free floodies wear out as you cycle them. Even in a regular EV where you pay for your electricity ultimately battery replacement cost is much higher than the electricity cost. I do like the idea duel usage of available resources I just think your expectations in terms of how far you can go on electricity only and how cheaply might need to be scaled back a bit.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I should probably add my $0.02 in here.

I want to have built for me, (as I'm not really up to the task of building it myself, and I want something *nice*), a full-size class A RV, fully electric.

From the math I've been working around, it's going to consume roughly 110Kw at 55mph on level ground, and my plans call for a battery pack with a 3.5MWh capacity. On level ground this gives me a drop-dead range of 1750 miles. It would also have a water distillation system, as one of my pet peeves is crud covered faucets, and the attendant poor water quality, so that will probably cut into my range. All-electric appliances running off the traction battery as well.

For recharging, my numbers show me as being able to put ~10Kw of solar on the roof, given 30% efficiency. And with 2 full-length slideouts, that should take me up to ~20Kw when parked. Real world perhaps less, but I expect to be able to recharge the battery at least once a month off of strictly solar.

I'm going to go with hub motors. Just no reason not to, really. You'll waste an awful lot of energy through a diff/transmission/etc at that scale. And AC, of course. 720V nominal.

Now for the fun part, mashing the right pedal. 

3.5Mw x 3 (safe constant draw on LiFePo4) / 768 = 13,670 HP. Which, despite my RV weighing in at over 120,000lbs, is still going to make it move like greased lightning. 

As for aero, while there is some room for improvement, my understanding is that modern flat-face buses reach down into the low .20's cd. I would suspect that rounding off the corners aggressively, cover the wheel wells, belly-panning the bottom, and cut the mirrors off the side in favor of recessed cameras should get it as close to the golden .11 as possible. The length also contributes to slipperiness, surprisingly.

I guess the point of my word-vomit is that it is feasible, it just depends on how much money you're willing to toss at it.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

> From the math I've been working around, it's going to consume roughly 110Kw at 55mph on level ground, and my plans call for a battery pack with a 3.5MWh capacity. On level ground this gives me a drop-dead range of 1750 miles. It would also have a water distillation system, as one of my pet peeves is crud covered faucets, and the attendant poor water quality, so that will probably cut into my range. All-electric appliances running off the traction battery as well.


Hmm, lets see, 3,500,000 Wh / 720V = 4800 AH. Largest LiFePo4 cell advertised by EVComponents is 800AH , so we will use it as example. You will need 6P225S config to get 4800AH and 720V. That makes it 1350 cells.

1350 cells of 800AH = $1.2M = 67,500 Lb

Was that 67,500 Lb part of your estimated 120,000 Lb curb weight? Can RV frame even carry this much weight?

What about battery volume? If you stack 1350 cells in one layer it would take 2-3 times of the RV floor space.

I don't mean to sound negative, but it doesn't look realistic at all, even if you have $1.2M to spend on it.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

dimitri said:


> Hmm, lets see, 3,500,000 Wh / 720V = 4800 AH. Largest LiFePo4 cell advertised by EVComponents is 800AH , so we will use it as example. You will need 6P225S config to get 4800AH and 720V. That makes it 1350 cells.
> 
> 1350 cells of 800AH = $1.2M = 67,500 Lb
> 
> ...


First you state the problem,

Then you let everyone say it can't be done

Then you find the solution and do it just to be perverse

That's why this kind of stuff is sooooooo much fun.

Heck Dimetri, I've watched you do it in your own projects.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

dimitri said:


> Hmm, lets see, 3,500,000 Wh / 720V = 4800 AH. Largest LiFePo4 cell advertised by EVComponents is 800AH , so we will use it as example. You will need 6P225S config to get 4800AH and 720V. That makes it 1350 cells.


I've been looking at the Sky Energy site, and their 700AH battery has MUCH better power/weight ratio than their 800AH cell. I haven't been in contact with them yet to ask if this is a misprint, I should ask that tonight.

Going on numbers from this site.

On a side note, though, they do make 9,000AH cells. 



dimitri said:


> Was that 67,500 Lb part of your estimated 120,000 Lb curb weight? Can RV frame even carry this much weight?


My initial goal was 80,000lbs, but with the pack weighing that much I decided to up it to give myself breathing room. I would suspect a stock frame would NOT hold that much, which is why I'm going custom. I'm sure someone can design a frame to handle that much weight.



dimitri said:


> What about battery volume? If you stack 1350 cells in one layer it would take 2-3 times of the RV floor space.


Now that WAS something I had not considered. My rough calculations come out as follows:

TS-LFP700AHA x 1,350 = 651 cu ft.
TS-LFP800AHA x 1,350 = 882 cu ft.

Now that may give me some heartburn. Back to the drawing board. Where the hell is my damn chalk?!


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Your pack size comes from your huge range requirement. Have you considered lowering that? Can you really drive that much distance without stopping for lunch/break/etc. at which point you could also recharge?

I am not an RV guy, but I can't imagine driving for 1700 miles without major rest stops or even overnight rests.

Since you seem to be semi serious about it ( honestly I thought you were joking or simply ignorant  at first, no offense ) , have you considered the size of the charger you will need to charge this monster pack in reasonable time? Also, hub motors of the size that you need simply do not exist AFAIK. Also, I seriously doubt ( although have not actually whipped the calculator ) that your RV roof surface will get even close to 10kW PV output. I did some math a while ago and my entire house roof wasn't big enough for 10kW ( southern part of it anyway ). PV will probably be a waste of money, especially if its horizontal only.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

dimitri said:


> Your pack size comes from your huge range requirement. Have you considered lowering that? Can you really drive that much distance without stopping for lunch/break/etc. at which point you could also recharge?
> 
> I am not an RV guy, but I can't imagine driving for 1700 miles without major rest stops or even overnight rests.


That's 1,750 miles, on level terrain, with fair wind, and not counting the auxiliary drains.



dimitri said:


> Since you seem to be semi serious about it ( honestly I thought you were joking or simply ignorant  at first, no offense ) , have you considered the size of the charger you will need to charge this monster pack in reasonable time? Also, hub motors of the size that you need simply do not exist AFAIK. Also, I seriously doubt ( although have not actually whipped the calculator ) that your RV roof surface will get even close to 10kW PV output. I did some math a while ago and my entire house roof wasn't big enough for 10kW ( southern part of it anyway ). PV will probably be a waste of money, especially if its horizontal only.


In regards to the hub motors, I'm aware they do not exist in the size I would need. My design has them integrated into the rims anyway, a design which does not exist in any size. (Edit: correcting myself here, I have seen them in the rim on some electric bikes and motorcycles). Another thing I'll have to have engineered and built.

There's just no reasonable way of charging the pack in the short term, and shore charging is something I would avoid when possible. I really don't intend to drive cross-country, without stopping to smell the roses. My rough calculation comes out to 2 weeks for a full charge, given a 50A, 240V shoreline. I intend to have a charger capable of handling 100A 480V (yes, I'm aware it's not conveniently available), for those times when I need it charged quickly.

Trip planning is everything with electric, I thought we all knew that. 

What is the real-world potential of solar, anyway? The numbers I've come across are that a bright sunny day drops the equivalent of 1,440 watts on a square meter. At 30% efficiency, assuming a roof area of 30-33 square meters, I'm coming up with numbers in the 12-14Kw range. If those numbers are off, I'd like to know. That is with the slides in BTW, with them out, it gives me 1.8-1.9x the roof surface. I can always setup a simple tilting system to give them a little tilt towards the sun.

Also, the website I linked is actually TS. Now why it came up in a Google for SE, I have no idea. But this page and this page, and I'm not sure which is the real site for SE, neither lists a cell or pack above 400AH.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

According to my information solar intensity in space i.e. before it passes through the earths atmosphere is 1370 W/m^2 average. In passing through the earth’s atmosphere some of the solar radiation is absorbed and some is diffused. I think the solar radiation reaching you panels would be closer to 1000 W/m^2 if they are perpendicular to the suns rays on cloudless days with reasonably dry air. I also wonder if 30% efficiency is overly optimistic. From what I understand current state of the art is about 25%. 20% is probably realistic. When the panels are not perpendicular to the suns rays the solar intensity obviously diminishes due to the panels seeing a smaller area of solar radiation but also the reflected radiation off the panel increases. During morning and evening the solar radiation has to pass through a much larger column of the atmosphere before reaching the panel than it has to in the middle of the day. What you are calculating is the peak output of your hypothetical array.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Crap! I actually managed to remember this website when you mentioned wheel motors for a bus:

http://www.e-traction.com/

So, yes they do make wheel motors big enough for busses. No idea what they cost or if they will even return your inquiries should you decide to contact them.


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

This thread is confusing me. Can someone tell me who the person actually trying to build this is? I feel like this thread got hijacked but its also possible that I am crazy. 

Regardless, interesting idea, more interesting if it turns out to be feasible.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

ithinkidontknow said:


> I feel like this thread got hijacked but its also possible that I am crazy.


ARR matey!


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

"While it remains to be seen if that will indeed happen, Shelby SuperCars' Green division has announced plans to put the heart of their electric powertrain inside a hybrid motorhome. A recent agreement with Jones & Sons Chassis will see the All-Electric Scalable Powertrain (AESP) installed into a serial hybrid recreational vehicle platform with a 150-mile all-electric range. The REERV (range-extended electric recreational vehicle) should be able to achieve a total range of 500 miles and be capable of refilling its battery overnight on the 220V, 50 amp service typically found at campgrounds."

http://www.autobloggreen.com
http://www.shelbysupercars.com/news-070909.php


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

ithinkidontknow said:


> "While it remains to be seen if that will indeed happen, Shelby SuperCars' Green division has announced plans to put the heart of their electric powertrain inside a hybrid motorhome. A recent agreement with Jones & Sons Chassis will see the All-Electric Scalable Powertrain (AESP) installed into a serial hybrid recreational vehicle platform with a 150-mile all-electric range. The REERV (range-extended electric recreational vehicle) should be able to achieve a total range of 500 miles and be capable of refilling its battery overnight on the 220V, 50 amp service typically found at campgrounds."
> 
> http://www.autobloggreen.com
> http://www.shelbysupercars.com/news-070909.php


They must intend on designing a small, light weekend camper, if they think they can get a 150 mile range and still be able to recharge from that kind of service overnight. I can't see getting more than 144KWh GROSS out of that kind of service in 12 hours, using the actual voltage of 240V.


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

Hi TheAtomicAss,
I am ready to put on a pointy hat, and to suffer slings and arrows. I am asking input on my project EV. If I were in UK, my planned EV would be in large part, in the mainstream, for the 100 mile range, 50 mph, 2 tonnes available loadcarry Modec has been on the streets at work as a commercial van for a long time there, as EV`s go, that is. Some will likely sugest I buy one. Can`t. Battery service (quick replacement recharge and more) belongs to the company, although regular overnight charge is entirely routine. 
My plan has straight aluminum frame rails, medium truck type. I already have a Ford 9 inch rear, so please consider this:
A Tec. university in Finland considered one of their pet developments should be supported and did so. The town industry now makes Axial Flux/Gap electric motors. I will mention 3 models. A 37 KW, a 45 KW, and a fearsome 250 KW. I wonder if there isn`t some wisdom in the idea that drama, such as drag racing, gets ideas into the public mainstream. Is it in any way conceivable that the 250 KW, which fits nicely into the van body, would be memorable? Near 340 hp, and running really strong at 6000 rpm, I think 400 Nm is 300# of torque. Three hundred # Nm load at 6 grand slows rotation 60 rpm. Nominal voltage is 400v, other voltages on request. This motor is 14 inches deep following the axle length, but the barrel has a 2foot 6inch diameter. I will have the room. Killer weight is 600#. No tranny will help if that exclusion is possible. Also nominal frequency 200hz. Nominal line current 500 A. Daunting numbers. The 45KW is equally interesting with 75 Nm. But the 250, if anywhere near doable, is transcendent. On line <AXCO-Motors OY. 
Tell about the basketball sized plasma balls that would bounce out of the cornfields at the Voice of America antenna farm and were known to land on the hoods of cars parked in Mason, Ohio`s lovers lane. Best Wishes.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

Morf said:


> Tell about the basketball sized plasma balls that would bounce out of the cornfields at the Voice of America antenna farm and were known to land on the hoods of cars parked in Mason, Ohio`s lovers lane. Best Wishes.


I've NEVER heard Mason being described as Ohio's lovers lane. Today, and for as long as I've been here, it's been a cop town. Your only business through here is getting pulled over for speeding, none else.

As to your RV question, my first thought is that if a Modec is in your budget, that it could be a good buy even without a battery pack. I can't seem to find any specs on the capacity of their battery packs, but one could easily build a custom Lithium pack to fit the chassis that should give a bit more than 100 miles range. There are, at least in the U.S., multiple outfits that convert existing buses/box trucks/whathaveyou into proper RV's.

On the other hand, if you're intent on building yourself, and I assume the motors you listed are AC, I would probably go with the 45Kw, and some heavy-duty water-cooling setup. The 45 should be able to match the output of the 250 for at least long enough to get moving, given proper cooling.


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

Hi TheAtomicAss,
I have kept an information file on the Modec for years. They will not sell one here, although the latest locations map shows all their new locations forming in Europe, but does include one that seems to still be in their mind only, maybe located at Monterey. Anyway I just received a letter from them saying they have stayed with their policy. You need to lease the battery to own one. You cannot be sold a Modec here, the battery issue is carved in stone. No dealership, no Modec. I offered the company the same situation as you suggested. I would take care of the battery. Further I would eliminate the company`s responsibility for warrenty. Cannot and will not be done, they said. As far as the future, California got one, lost one, and even the ex users who were promised they could exchange theirs for a new model when it came out, do not know if they will see a new one ever, and they had friends inside the company. A rumor circulated that one was being shown around on the east coast somewhere. End of that. It is not that I am determined to build one. The choice is build or go do something else. 
I thought old legends would have hung around longer. Mason had an antenna field alongside of town, that broadcast the Voice of America worldwide. I don`t remember the number of sticks. At night you could see all the antenna`s red lights for miles, coming up from Sharonville. The summary of the legend is as I mentioned. The entire town of Mason was never called a lovers lane. On exhibit in Hamilton was a car hood that was a supposed victim of the sizzling basketballs. Plasma became a word in the public lexicon later. Most plasma balls fizzled out on the ground, according to the witness who, by the way, would generally leave rather quickly. to go elsewhere to be calmed down. Find a senior citizen, they will tell you `the rest of the story`.


----------



## TheAtomicAss (Feb 19, 2009)

Morf said:


> Mason had an antenna field alongside of town, that broadcast the Voice of America worldwide.


I am aware of WLW's 500 KW attempt. They're actually still broadcasting from the same antenna (which I'm sure has been upgraded or replaced since the 1930's), at the same location.

And actually, if you walk by, (there is a sidewalk directly in front of the outer fence), and listen very carefully at night, you can just barely hear the inner chain link fence broadcasting the audio. Certainly not like it did under 500 KW, but still audible.

One interesting fact I've heard is that even to this day, most 50 KW transmitters use vacuum tubes, as the transistor technology still has not matured to the point of being reliable enough for 24/7 broadcast. 

Shame about Modec cutting out an entire market segment they could be marketing to.


----------



## rWilson (Dec 5, 2018)

joshoisasleep said:


> No, I was talking about giving it the option of either engine-powered real-wheel drive, OR electric front wheel drive. I cannot recall having talked about adding a transfer case and front driveshaft, or designing a full four-wheel hybrid setup as would be required for a 4x4 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Josh
I'm interested in converting my MCI to EV and have some questions around motor size. I will follow your thread to see if there is any insight into my questions. just for your info. I have access to a 300 hp 3600 rpm 460V phase 3. 
good luck in your research


----------



## Jbear (Apr 14, 2019)

Josh, 

I understand your interest, I have been looking into the same conversion myself, I think the skoolie conversion is a new thing on here and while the formulas and such still work, I am not sure how accurately they work on this size of an animal. I have been told it is only a project for a billionaire, but I am going forward with my conversion anyway. I wanted to go the hybrid route, but the only option I could think of that was on the market (sadly, not anymore though) was using a DC motor from NetGain and their commercial hybrid controller. So, now I am simply utilizing three HPEVS AC-35X2 motors with each one driven by a controller from New Eagle (so three controllers) and all three are connected together by drive gears in a custom housing going to a 6-speed manual trans ( I could not get past the inefficiency of an auto tranny). Still working on the batteries but I am only looking for approx. 200 miles distance at a time till recharge and trying to stay away from the cost of lithium if possible, looking at energy battery http://www.energybattery.com/ this is going to be my retirement home and I don't really want to be hindered by poor fuel in foreign countries (which I have run into) or no fuel stations period. I will have solar cells on the roof as well as a wind turbine that folds down and stows and a diesel generator in the engine bay for when there is no alternative. still working it all out but I feel you and wanted to let you know there are other dreamers out there.


----------

